# Internet lan i wifi razem - krok po kroku, teoria i praktyka

## m1k0

Naczytałem się o tym i bez sukcesu.

Chcę aby działało połączenie sieciowe po kablu ethernet i połączenie  radiowe po wifi.

Niestety, naczytałem się, mam wodę z mózgu i jestem w lesie. Co robiłem?

Sprawdziłem konfigurację kernela

==============================

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Wireless
> 
> #
> ...

 

Czy to dobrze, że nie jest to modułem?

zainstalowałem paczki dla wifi

==========================

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -av ipw3945 wireless-tools wpa_supplicant

 

naczytałem się o konfigurowaniu

=============================

Gdzie ma być zapisana konfiguracja (/etc/conf.d/wireless, /etc/conf.d/net, /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf, /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf)?

Co i gdzie wpisać aby miał dwa sieciowe połączenia (lan i wlan)?

net.eth0 - nazwa ok, ale jaka ma być nazwa dla wifi (eth0, eth1, ath0, wlan0)?

W KDE jest taki miły programi - WPA_Supplicant Administration GUI - jak go zmusić aby pokazywał cokolwiek?

W SUSE jest taki miły manager do sieci - zakoticza on w "zasobniku systemowym" i po kliknięciu na niego można zaobserwować sygnały sieci wifi i wybrać to co interesujące. Czy gentoo również posiada taki miły programik?

Czy jak zmienia się interfejs sieciowy np. z eth0 na wlan0, to skąd system i programy wiedzę, gdzie aktualnie znajduje się wyjście na internet?

Moduł ładuje się do pamięci

 *Quote:*   

> laptop linux # modprobe -v ipw3945
> 
> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r1/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.ko
> 
> insmod /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r1/kernel/net/ieee80211/ieee80211.ko
> ...

 

Po co wykonuje się podlinkowywanie skryptu startowego wlan0 do net.lo ?

Siedzę już z tym zaaaaaadługo. Proszę o pomoc. Zapewne wnikam za bardzo, a rozwiązanie jest banalnie proste.

Mam w domu router wifi i tam skonfigurowany tylko AccessPoint i hasło. Może coś przekonfigurować?

Jądro mam 2.6.22, Laptop na platformie Santa Rosa (Santa Rose  :Wink:  )

----------

## demoh

Co do nazwy to kazdy sterownik inaczej to chyba nazywa. Ja mialem na laptopie z Intel 2200bg poprostu eth1, nieraz jest wlan0 itp.

Aby zobaczyc jak sie zwie to porostu wpisz to:

```
# ifconfig -a
```

Ale musza sterowniki poprawnie dzialac  :Smile: 

Jak chcesz by Lan i WLan dzialal jednoczesnie to musisz zrobi drogi dla polaczen, tzn musisz wymusisc ze dla tych i tych ip uzywasz Lan a dla innych WLan. Bo inaczej lacze dostaje glupizny, bynajmniej ja tak mialem. Bo skad ma wiedziec ze ma kozystac z tego interfejsu? Ja tyle wiem ze pierwszy interfejs ktory wystartuje jest interfejsem glownym i przez niego sie wszedzie pcha jak nie masz zrobionych scierzek w swiat  :Razz: 

Moge sie mylic, to wszystko sie dzialo na moim laptopie a moj laptop jest czarodziejski i czesto sie dziwne rzeczy na nim dzieja  :Razz: 

----------

## m1k0

 *demoh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aby zobaczyc jak sie zwie to porostu wpisz to:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
laptop ~ # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1B:FC:41:A1:D8

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:19 Base address:0x400

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

czyli nie mam dobrze ich skonfigurowanych

---

lecę dalej

znowu naczytałem się i nic.

Odinstalowałem ipw3945 i ipw3945d

Dostałem się do sterowników iwlwifi 0.0.39 i moduł 3945 dostępnych w sunrise

Bez sukcesu...

Zaktualizowałem ebuild-a z wersji 0.0.39 do najnowszej wersji 0.1.2, zrobiłem na nim digest. Emerge poszedł.

dalej bez sukcesu...

A teraz trochę danych:

```

laptop ~ # modprobe -v iwl3945

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r1/net/wireless/iwl3945.ko

FATAL: Error inserting iwl3945 (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r1/net/wireless/iwl3945.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

laptop ~ # dmesg

iwl3945: Unknown symbol sta_info_put

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_free_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_alloc_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rate_control_unregister

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wake_queue

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_status_irqsafe

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rate_control_register

iwl3945: Unknown symbol sta_info_get

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_queues

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_status

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queue

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queues

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_hdrlen

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_scan_completed

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_unregister_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hwmode

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_irqsafe

laptop ~ # cd /usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r1/

laptop linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r1 # make menuconfig         

--- Improved wireless configuration API                                                     │ │

  │ │                      --- Wireless extensions                                                                     │ │

  │ │                      <*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)                                         │ │

  │ │                      [*]   Enable debugging output                                                               │ │

  │ │                      [*]     Verbose debugging output                                                            │ │

  │ │                      [*]     Debug frame dumping                                                                 │ │

  │ │                      [*]     TKIP debugging                                                                      │ │

  │ │                      [*]     Extra statistics for TX/RX debugging                                                │ │

  │ │                      [*]     Support for IBSS testing                                                            │ │

  │ │                      [*]     Verbose powersave mode debugging                                                    │ │

  │ │                      <*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack                                                    │ │

  │ │                      [ ]   Enable full debugging output                                                          │ │

  │ │                      <*>   IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)                                                   │ │

  │ │                      <*>   IEEE 802.11i CCMP support                                                             │ │

  │ │                      <*>   IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption                                                          │ │

  │ │                      < >   Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack            

```

Oczywiście nie mam co lecieć do konfiguracji połączenia skoro kernel (może moduł) sypie błędami?

----------

## Redhot

 *Quote:*   

> W SUSE jest taki miły manager do sieci - zakoticza on w "zasobniku systemowym" i po kliknięciu na niego można zaobserwować sygnały sieci wifi i wybrać to co interesujące. Czy gentoo również posiada taki miły programik? 

 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/NetworkManager

----------

## Dagger

Ponizszy opis bedzie wlasciwy dla kart intela bazujacych na chipsecie 3945, jak rowniez 4965.

Mam nadzieje, ze ten post pomoze w jakis sposob.

Zakladam iz uzytkownik posiada podstawowa wiedze z dziedziny jadra systemu, i dlatego nie bede uwzglednial KERNEL-HOWTO w ponizszy, opisie.

Po pierwsze zalecalbym jadro 2.6.22 poniewaz zawiera ono wiele poprawionych modulow do obslugi sieci bezprzewodowych co zmniejsza koniecznosc patch'owania obecnie uzywanego jadra.

Zacznijmy od konfiguracji jadra:

WYLACZAMY opcje defaultowych sterownikow:

(zajelo mi to pare ladnych minut zanim sie zorientowalem, ze ta opcja nie pozwala na poprawne dzialanie)

```

Device Drivers  --->

           Network Device Support  --->

                                  Wireless LAN  --->

                                           [ ] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

```

Nastepnie WLACZAMY:

```

Networking  --->

         Wireless  --->

             <M> Improved wireless configuration API

             <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

```

Jezeli zamierzasz uzywac WPA TKIP warto wlaczyc:

```

Cryptographic options  --->

              <M>   Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm

<
```

Oczywiscie czy wkompilujemy to w jadro, czy zaznaczymy jako modul, nie ma to znaczenia.

Nastepnym logicznym krokiem bedzie zbudowanie jadra. Po instalacji jadra i restarczie jest:

Wylaczamy MASK dla pakietow:

net-wireless/iwlwifi oraz net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode (uzytkownicy 4965 powinni uzyc net-wireless/iwl4945-ucode)

```

echo "net-wireless/iwlwifi" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo "net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

```

Pakiety te rowniz zaznaczone sa obecnie jako niestabilne i wymagaja ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

```

echo ""net-wireless/iwlwifi ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

echo "net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

Ostatnia rzecza jest sprecyzowanie jako modul ma zostac zbudowany (jezeli tego nie zrobimi, to nic nie szkodzi, system zbuduje obudwa"

```

echo "net-wireless/iwlwifi ipw3945" >> /etc/portage/package.use"

```

(uzytkownicy platformy Santa Rosa powini oczywiscie wpisac ipw4965

Teraz jestesmy przygotowani do instalacji.

```

emerge iwlwifi -av

emerge net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode

```

Pierwsza opcja stworzy odpowiednie sterowniki, a druga doda Microcode do katalogu /lib/firmware.

(Zakladam, ze uzytkownik posiada hotplug firmware loader (udev dziala bezproblemowo))

```

modprobe iwl3945

```

powinnismy zobaczyc cos w stylu:

```

iwl4965               169824  0 

mac80211              119812  1 iwl4965

```

(osobiscie uzywam 4965, ale konfiguracja dla 3945 jest taka sama)

od teraz nowy sterownik powinien byc widoczny w systemie:

```

ifconfig -a

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:E8:XX:XX:XX

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:37100 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:22243 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:53190744 (50.7 Mb)  TX bytes:2337016 (2.2 Mb)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-13-E8-XX-XX-XX-2C-E9-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

W tym momencie musimy sie zdecydowac czy zamierzamy uzywac WEP (sic!) czy WPA/WPA2.

Jezeli zadowolimy sie WEP'em potrzebny nam bedzie pakiek net-wireless/wireless-tools

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge wireless-tools -av
> 
> 

 

sprawdzamy dostepne sieci za pomoca opcji iwlist

```

iwlsit scan

iwlist wlan0 ap YOUR_SSID (nazwa twojej sieci)

iwlist key YOUR_KEY

dhcpcd wlan0

```

To powinno wystarczyc, zeby twoj internet zaczal dzialac (zakladam, ze uzytkownik uzywa DHCP do przydzielania adresow).

Jezeli nie, to standardowe opcje ifconfig, route rowniez wystarcza.

Jezeli chcemy zeby obecna konfiguracja byla automatycznie uruchamiana przy starcie systemu musimy wyedytowac plik:

```

joe /etc/conf.d/net

```

(joe jest edytorem ktorego lubie uzywac, oczywiscie moze byc zastapiony kazdym innym)

Jezeli jest to swieza instalacja byc moze bedziesz potrzebowal uzyc przykladowego pliku wireless.examples, gdyz zawiera wszystkie przyklady konfiguracji.

Zmieniamy opcje w sekcji OPTIONAL MODULES na odpowiednie dla uzywanej konfiguracji.

Znacznie bardziej elastycznym rozwiazaniem jest uzycie pakietu wpa_supplicant, gdyz pozwana on na pewne wsparcie dla WPA/WPA2.

```

emerge wpa_supplicant -av"

```

nastepnie edytujemy plik /etc/conf.d/net i znajdujemy sekcje OPTIONAL MODULES

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_ESSID=( "NAZWA_TWOJEJ_SIECI" )

dhcpcd_ESSID="-t 5"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

Nastepnie edytujemy plik /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf" i tworzymy wpis opisujacy nasz siec. Mozemy tu zdefiniowac zarowno sieci WPA jak i WEP

przykladowa konfiguracja:

```

network={

        ssid="dagger"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

        psk=3924a30eb311c54XXXXf9e31ac2ca5eXXXX297c90424a0a486a6XXXX9498a84a

        priority=2

}

```

oczywiscie mozna wpisac nie zaszyfrowany klucz w postaci ciagu znakow psk="to_jest_moj_klucz" ale ze wzgledow bezpieczenstwa znacznie lepiej uzywac zaszyfrowanych.

jezeli chcemy otrzymac zaszyfrowany klucz, wystarczy uzyc skryptu ktory wygeneruje nam:

```

g1s linux # wpa_passphrase "TWOJA_SIEC" "TWOJ_KLUCZ"

network={

        ssid="TWOJA_SIEC"

        #psk="TWOJ_KLUCZ"

        psk=03848f3d14aaf92bc21eeceb51fef43939c477f1cdf081e3888e4c2d2ad63e48

}

```

Ostatnimi ktokami bedzie dodanie interface'u do init.d

```

cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

rc-update add wlan0 boot

```

ufff... Przypuszczam, ze skonfigurowanie tego, zajmie mniej czasu niz zajelo mi napisanie tego posta  :Smile: 

Oczywiscie zdaje sobie sprawe, ze nie jest to super dokladny i idealnie prosty opis wszystkiego. Staralem sie pisac najprosciej jak moglem, ale mimo wszystko wymagam od uzytkownika podstawowej wiedzy na temat sieci i konfiguracji jadra.

Jezeli jakis moderator jakims cudem trati na tego posta, to warto by go umiescic gdzies w bardziej widocznym miejscu, gdyz bardzo duza ilosc uzytkownikow uzywa (lub chcialaby uzywac) modulu 3945. Liczba uzytkownikow 4965 bedzie rosla z dnia na dzien. Intel 4965 (Santa Rosa platform) uzywa IEEE802.11n (draftv2) i dzieki 300Mb idealnie zastepuje kabel.

Z gory przepraszam, za bledy i literowki ktore popelnilem. Mam nadzieje, ze nie przeszkadza one w wykorzystaniu tego posta.

W razie pytan, sluze pomaca.

----------

## m1k0

Dagger, niezwykle dziękuję. Wiem, iż trochę kosztuje spisanie takiej instrukcji.

Działa mi już internet ... ale nie tak do końca. Wywala mi często błędy i nie potrafię zlokalizować powodu. Ostatnio często wyłączam ACPI z kernela i to pomaga. Jednak chcę mieć chociaż malutką informację o baterii a bez ACPI ani rusz.

To wyłączanie robię trochę poomacku. Z zalogowanych historii błędów wynika, że to może być jednak to nasze wifi.

A może by tak wyjść z tego niestabilnego jądra (2.6.22-r2) Zainstalować stable (2.6.21-r4) i do tego mac80211 plus iwlwifi z iwl4965-ucode?

```
cat /var/log/messages

Aug  4 13:34:28 laptok wlan0: setting MTU 576

Aug  4 13:34:30 laptok r8169: eth0: link down

Aug  4 13:34:30 laptok dhcpcd[6258]: eth0: dhcpcd 3.0.16 starting

Aug  4 13:34:30 laptok dhcpcd[6258]: eth0: hardware address = 00:1b:fc:41:a1:d8

Aug  4 13:34:30 laptok dhcpcd[6258]: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok ------------[ cut here ]------------

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok kernel BUG at mm/slab.c:592!

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok invalid opcode: 0000 [#1]

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok SMP

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok Modules linked in: nvidia(P) iwl4965

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok CPU:    1

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok EIP:    0060:[<c015edfb>]    Tainted: P       VLI

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok EFLAGS: 00010046   (2.6.22-gentoo-r2 #5)

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok EIP is at kfree+0x7b/0x90

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok eax: 40000000   ebx: 00000000   ecx: 00000000   edx: c16e0380

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok esi: f701c000   edi: 00000286   ebp: f6cc7d8c   esp: f6cc7d80

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok ds: 007b   es: 007b   fs: 00d8  gs: 0000  ss: 0068

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok Process iwl4965 (pid: 3303, ti=f6cc6000 task=f6d8fa50 task.ti=f6cc6000)

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok Stack: 00000000 f78a8840 f7fb0e74 f6cc7d9c c03b439c f78a8840 f78a8840 f6cc7da8

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok c03b415b 00000000 f6cc7dc8 c03b4230 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok f7fb0d00 f78a8840 f6cc7dd0 c03b42ce f6cc7f7c c04455a9 f78a8864 00000001

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok Call Trace:

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c01039fa>] show_trace_log_lvl+0x1a/0x30

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c0103ab9>] show_stack_log_lvl+0xa9/0xd0

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c0103cc9>] show_registers+0x1e9/0x2f0

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c0103edf>] die+0x10f/0x240

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c01040a1>] do_trap+0x91/0xc0

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c0104459>] do_invalid_op+0x89/0xa0

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c045b5aa>] error_code+0x72/0x78

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c03b439c>] skb_release_data+0x5c/0x90

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c03b415b>] kfree_skbmem+0xb/0x90

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c03b4230>] __kfree_skb+0x50/0xd0

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c03b42ce>] kfree_skb+0x1e/0x40

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c04455a9>] ieee80211_sta_work+0xd9/0x1a30

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c012c178>] run_workqueue+0x78/0x100

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c012cb6d>] worker_thread+0x9d/0x100

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c012f732>] kthread+0x42/0x70

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok [<c0103623>] kernel_thread_helper+0x7/0x14

Aug  4 13:34:49 laptok =======================

```

```

laptok ~ # emerge -s iwl

Searching...

[ Results for search key : iwl ]

*  net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode

      Latest version available: 4.44.17

      Latest version installed: 4.44.17

      Size of files: 81 kB

      Homepage:      http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

      Description:   Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection ucode

      License:       Intel

*  net-wireless/iwlwifi

      Latest version available: 1.0.0

      Latest version installed: 1.0.0

      Size of files: 211 kB

      Homepage:      http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

      Description:   Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Drivers

      License:       GPL-2

```

```
laptok ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.11 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7300 @ 2.00GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 01 Aug 2007 18:00:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /opt/openjms/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="pl pl_PL"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X Xaw3d a52 aac acl acpi addbookmarks aio alsa amr arts bash-completion berkdb bigpatch bindist bitmap-fonts bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo caps cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus dga directfb divx doc dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread eds emboss enca encode esd evo expat fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran fpx gcj gd gdbm gif glitz gnokii gnutls gphoto2 gpm graphviz gs gsm gstreamer gtk guile hal hdri history ical iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipw4965 isdnlog jabber jack java java5 javamail javascript jbig jce jingle jms jmx jpeg jpeg2k jython kde kdepim kerberos keyring lame lcms ldap libg++ log4j logrotate lzo mad midi mikmod mjpeg mmx modplug mozdevelop mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mplayer mudflap multicall multiuser musepack musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvram ogg openal openexr opengl openmp oss pam pango parse-clocks pcmcia pcre pda pdf perl png povray pppd pulseaudio python q32 q8 qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real realmedia reflection rhino samba sasl script sdl sensord servlet-2_4 servletapi session sms sndfile speech speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 statistics svg symlink syslog tcpd tga theora threads tiff tivo tools truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wavpack wifi win32codecs winbind wmf wmp x264 x86 xanim xforms xine xml xorg xpm xprint xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl pl_PL" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## Dagger

Well.... na pewno nie jest to wina "niestabilnego jadra", poniewaz 2.6.22 jest jadrem STABLE  :Smile:  *info z www.kernel.org*

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is:  	2.6.22.1 	2007-07-10 19:24 UTC 	F 	V 	  	C 	Changelog
> 
> 

 

Z tego co widze, to masz laptopa bazujacego na najnowszym dziecku Intela, Duo 2 Core Merom. Ponizszy blad moze byc spowodowany ustawieniami kompilatora.

Dla tego procesora zalecalbym ustawienie "CFLAGS="-march=nacona -O2 -pipe" - http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags

Druga rzecz, jaka wpadla mi w oko, to to, ze uzywasz x86, a Twoj processor jest 64bitowy. Znacznie lepiej uzyc trybu x64, oraz wlaczyc kompatybilnosc z trybem x32, zeby moc usuchamiac niektore programy nie dzialajace w 64bitach (google earth, wine - dla gier D3D).

Wracajac do tematu, sprobuj skompilowac jadro z innymi flagami, i zobacz czy to pomoze. Jezeli jednak bedziesz chcial sprobowac bawic sie w 2.6.21, musisz zgrac odpowiednie patche ze strony http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

kolejna zastanawiajaca rzecza jest:

```

Aug  4 13:34:28 laptok wlan0: setting MTU 576 

```

Jak znajdziesz chwilke, to mozesz post'nac swoj /usr/src/linux/.config ?

ps

przepraszam, ze nie odpowiedzialem wczesniej, ale byl weekend i trzeba bylo troche od komputera odpoczac  :Smile: 

----------

## m1k0

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Z tego co widze, to masz laptopa bazujacego na najnowszym dziecku Intela, Duo 2 Core Merom. Ponizszy blad moze byc spowodowany ustawieniami kompilatora.
> 
> Dla tego procesora zalecalbym ustawienie "CFLAGS="-march=nacona -O2 -pipe" - http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags
> ...

 

Wow, to może być to. Choć to wyszukałem, że powinno być

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

A GCC 4.3 ma nawet -march=core2

Oczywiście 32 bit

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Druga rzecz, jaka wpadla mi w oko, to to, ze uzywasz x86, a Twoj processor jest 64bitowy. Znacznie lepiej uzyc trybu x64, oraz wlaczyc kompatybilnosc z trybem x32, zeby moc usuchamiac niektore programy nie dzialajace w 64bitach (google earth, wine - dla gier D3D).
> 
> 

 

Niestety, mam kompa z 64 bit i jest to mordęga. Jedynie polecę serwerom bez multilib-a

I tu  poboczne pytanie

Jak przekompilować cały system z 64bit na 32 bit ?

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kolejna zastanawiajaca rzecza jest:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Co tu zastanawia?

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jak znajdziesz chwilke, to mozesz post'nac swoj /usr/src/linux/.config ?
> 
> 

 

Wkleiłem już w innym poście

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-568161-highlight-.html

OK, zmieniłem flagi na march=nacona 

```
Portage 2.1.2.11 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7300 @ 2.00GHz

```

jak widać zakltualizowałem się do gcc 4.2.0

również odpiąłem stery nvidi na rzecz opensourcowych

działać, działa. Zwisu niw zauważam. Choć ciężko to wyznaczyć bo zwis nie zawsze gościł (na starcie)

Dodam  do jąrd ACPI. Zobaczę czy będzie się sypać

----------

